# breeding oscars!



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

how much does a breeding pair of oscars cost? and is a 30 gallon tank for just them enough for them to breed?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A thirty isn't really enough for one adult oscar.


----------



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

oh... well my measurements for my tank are 30 by 15 by 12 inchs....


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

georgezhang said:


> oh... well my measurements for my tank are 30 by 15 by 12 inchs....


Maybe a pair of angel fish.

Definitely not oscars though, Maybe a 75gallon for that.


----------



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

is a 55 gallon tank enough?


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't put them in less than a 75...

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

thanks. they are in a huge tank right now. any breeding advice? i have the pair and they have already bred once in the past. they are new to my tank.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

If they've already bred in the past thats half the battle. Make sure they have flat rock like slate to lay eggs on...

YouTube Channel: CindyS
Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

thanks! but the male is being weird... its in my QT right now and hes not moving too much. is this normal? ive had him for a day now.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

How is he acting? Is he eating? Pooing?

YouTube Channel: CindyS
Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

he pooed. but not eating. hes starting to swim around a bit now. i just raised the temp. and i think hes doing well. thanks for you help


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

georgezhang said:


> thanks! but the male is being weird... its in my QT right now and hes not moving too much. is this normal? ive had him for a day now.


What size QT tank is he in and why did you put him in there? Are you treating with salt or any meds?
--
Paul


----------



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

30 gal ad hes around 10 inchs. i reunited him with his lover and they are in the same QT. i didnt put med or anything. just higher temp. and alot of oxygen. soon they will both go into a 65 gal tank.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad he's feeling better. Good luck!

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

thanks! you were a big help


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*Oscars*

2 Full size Oscars will easily dominate a 90 gallon tank.


----------

